# Changer les "icônes" Favoris de Safari



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Mai 2015)

Hello !

Je me posais une question : est-il possible de changer les icônes de Safari qui apparaissent dans la barre des favoris, quand on clique sur l'URL là .. 

Par exemple : ajoutez Messenger.com, il n'a pas le même "icône" que Facebook dans la barre URL, mais dans la barre des favoris une fois ajouté, il a le même 'icône" que Facebook, c'est bien dommage.

Autre exemple : plein de site n'en ont pas, notamment Youtube, Allociné, LesNums .. un ajout manuellement ça serait top aussi.

Faisable ?


----------



## Locke (12 Mai 2015)

C'est possible et ça marche très bien si on utilise Safari 8.xx... https://retinaboys.com/2015/01/07/retrouver-les-favicons-sur-safari/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Mai 2015)

C'est pas tout à fait ce que je cherche, je parle de ces icônes là :


----------



## Locke (12 Mai 2015)

Alors là, c'est impossible, c'est interne à Safari. 

Autant je trouve un intérêt du favicon dans les signets, autant cela ne m'intéresse pas dans cette option, vu que j'estime que ça bouffe de la place et que je l'ai désactivée.


----------

